# Hunting Big Game in Eastern Montana



## RollerHowler (Feb 15, 2005)

Has anyone participated in the Montana block managment program? It provides access to private property. I want to know about ease of access and amount of game seen.

RollerHowler


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I live in region 4 and I use BMA's all the time. I think its a great program. Most access is through sign in boxes which are usually at property lines on fence posts or the end of a driveway. You normally have to park in designated parking areas and enter on foot. They usually have maps in the sign in boxes that will show you alll the prperty lines and I belive you have to have the maps with you while your hunting. You'll see just as many animals on BMA's as you will anywhere else. I took almost all my animals on BMA"s last year. Some places do require reservations, others have a limit on the number of hunters on the property at a time, but most of them are easy to access.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

I live in Region 6 and there is a lot of access. As stated above most access is just sign in at the box and go hunting. There are a couple that require reservations and limit the number of hunters. It depend upon what you are hunting for. Whitetails in the river bottoms are difficult on BMA because they get hunted nearly everyday. Mule deer on some of the bigger ranches it is the same as anywhere else. Pheasants forget about it until after big game season is over as they get pounded every day.

Without the BMA's a lot of guys wouldn't be able to hunt anywhere exept public lands. It is a good program and it is almost all paid for by NR hunters license fees and access enhancement fees.

Nemont


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I spent about a month at my dad's place in Glasgow doin some huntin and had the best time of my life the block mang. is a great program some of the sign in boxes are the the door of the land owner, and which can be a pain but its alot better then not being able to hunt.


----------

